# My weight Gain Over 60 pounds ++



## supathick mami (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey just gather a few pics ... I think we can see the difference now  

View attachment dimen.jpg


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 22, 2007)

60lbs! Very impressive. Was it intentional, or just kinda happened? Btw, what was your starting weight? Its hard to tell even that much gain due to you being very evenly proportioned. Either way, you look deliciously juicy and super sexy! Keep it up chica!


----------



## jersteff6 (Dec 23, 2007)

You were gorgeous then, even more beautiful now.:smitten::smitten::smitten:

Jerry


----------



## MadeFA (Dec 25, 2007)

You are stunning in all the pictures, but for people who are excited by weight gain, well... you're just amazing!


----------



## toddjohnson (Dec 25, 2007)

an excellent growth... beautiful in both


----------



## pudgy (Dec 25, 2007)

Congradulations on adding beauty to the world!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 26, 2007)

you have a beautiful body...not to mention a stunning face. keep gaining, beautiful!


----------



## Robbie G. (Dec 27, 2007)

What a super Canadian Cutie. Beautiful before and more so after. Wonderful arms, killer thighs, and what a shapely butt. Outstanding! Don't stop.:eat1:


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 28, 2007)

Robbie G. said:


> What a super Canadian Cutie. [/QUOT]
> 
> What is up with Canada and their unbelievably cute girls that like gaining weight.
> 
> I better immigrate now before their dollar becomes more valuable than the US dollar and immigration becomes theoretically even more difficult.


----------



## bbc4bbw (Jan 3, 2008)

Arousing,Beautiful......simply lovely.


----------



## ned (Jan 3, 2008)

You look lovely. You are gaining so perportionaly and filling out so very well. All the best in the new year.


----------



## Caine (Jan 8, 2008)

supathick mami said:


> Hey just gather a few pics ... I think we can see the difference now



Well you most CERTAINLY look amazing, jsut wondering if you plan to keep growing or hit a certain weight and leave it there. cause you got a spectacular bod!


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 9, 2008)

Catch our attention not only with an intriguing headline, but then you bribe our senses(well....one of them) with proof bearing photos??

Touche' salesman. Touche'............


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 9, 2008)

.....then consider me seduced!!!!:smitten::wubu:

Bill


----------



## Rhino1978 (Jan 9, 2008)

supathick mami said:


> Hey just gather a few pics ... I think we can see the difference now






one word .....STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

She is stunning! Keep going girl!


----------



## bbwluvr74 (Mar 16, 2008)

You look wonderfull!


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

You are stunning  You can really see your gain in your belly and legs! Those legs and huge and such a turn on  

I wish my misses would stop worring about her weight and gain some serious weight  Of course you guys would have some piccies


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

There is a very nice difference. Sexy before and even sexier now. Your legs look like they got a nice chunk of the weight they look incredible. Wow that is very hot


----------



## moby-jones (Mar 19, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> There is a very nice difference. Sexy before and even sexier now. Your legs look like they got a nice chunk of the weight they look incredible. Wow that is very hot


:shocked: YOU LOOK BEAUTIFULL :shocked:
BEFORE: HOT!!!
AFTER: SSSSSSSSSSSMOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGG HOT!!!!!!!!!!!
:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 19, 2008)

You look delicious as usual! Any goals set weight wise?


----------



## Nas80 (Sep 14, 2008)

It's better then before. She's really hot.


----------



## bigirlover (Sep 15, 2008)

I think we need an update!  This thread was started in December and I know she's done an update for her paysite where she's wearing the same bikini now as she did when she was 75lbs. lighter! Even that update was a while ago so we can probably expect a much bigger number.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 16, 2008)

great comparison shots, i like this kind of pics, you can really notice how much curvy you are getting.


----------



## KFD (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow! Please don't stop! Nice gain! Love those thighs and backside!


----------



## supathick mami (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey everyone 

I just noticed this thread is still getting views and wow that a while back lol 
I have gainned more weight since then quite a lot actually Id say Im close to 100 pounds gain 

So I decided to post a new thread with new updates 

And again thank you so very much for the kind and sweet compliments

Kisses

Leila


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Such a seductive form,Mami. You are a pear shaped goddess!


----------



## ICEMANSS00 (Oct 20, 2008)

You are looking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickyboby1976 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow you are amazing and very beautiful, how much more do you plan to gain.


----------



## Eden (Oct 27, 2008)

You have a wonderfully feminine shape- you truly are gorgeous!
:smitten:


----------



## Davastav (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep up the good work, Supathick!!!!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 27, 2008)

You're looking nice keep up the good work


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep up the great work- you look amazing


----------



## wolverine9 (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn girl you look fabulous!!1


----------

